# Substitute for Clomid & HCG



## Night_Wolf (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey bros, I'm starting my cycle in exactly 4 weeks and it turns out that I can't get Clomid and HCG any time soon due to not being available to purchase. (don't recommend any sponsors)

Is there any substitute for HCG while ON and for Clomid in PCT? (meds not supplements)
I couldn't find anything for HCG and instead Clomid the only option is Nolva, Tribulus, DAA and shit like that.

Not asking for opinions on cycle only questions above. Tnx.


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 20, 2011)

Look into a medication called Pergonal.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 20, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Hey bros, I'm starting my cycle in exactly 4 weeks and it turns out that I can't get Clomid and HCG any time soon due to not being available to purchase. (don't recommend any sponsors)
> 
> Is there any substitute for HCG while ON and for Clomid in PCT? (meds not supplements)
> I couldn't find anything for HCG and instead Clomid the only option is Nolva, Tribulus, DAA and shit like that.
> ...



Please nothing OTC if you can get nolva


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont see why you cant get clomid/hcg unless its a money issue which it shouldnt be because clomid/hcg are not that expensive.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 20, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Look into a medication called Pergonal.


I'll look into it, tnx.



Heavyhitter317 said:


> Please nothing OTC if you can get nolva


Yeah, I can get Nolva in my hands in less than 15 min.



Vibrant said:


> I dont see why you cant get clomid/hcg unless its a money issue which it shouldnt be because clomid/hcg are not that expensive.



I'm not from US and can't order internationally cuz we have very retarded customs.

Clomid is not that urgent since I won't be starting PCT for a while, but I need HCG from start.

Clomid was so cheap that you could get Clomid for entire PCT for the cost of half a bottle of Tribulus. Didn't know that it would disappear over night.


1 more thing. I have letro so I'm gonna be using it during cycle as AI (low dose) so maybe throw that into PCT as well?


----------



## XYZ (Dec 20, 2011)

You need to wait to start until you have everything you need, anything else is foolish.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 20, 2011)

XYZ said:


> You need to wait to start until you have everything you need, anything else is foolish.



This, cause if you can't get pct your cycle is pointless


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 20, 2011)

XYZ said:


> You need to wait to start until you have everything you need, anything else is foolish.



Yeah bro, I won't be starting, I'm not a noob. 

I don't think I will be able to get HCG tho. 
Asked a few competitors and UGL sellers today and they have no clue where to get it too. :\


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## XYZ (Dec 20, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Yeah bro, I won't be starting, I'm not a noob.
> 
> I don't think I will be able to get HCG tho.
> Asked a few competitors and UGL sellers today and they have no clue where to get it too. :\


 

Didn't think or imply you were a noob, just a guy looking for an answer.


----------



## Boxerjl2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I thought hcg was legal? There are tons of websites to buy it from, google hcg pregnyl, and usually they'll ask y ur buying it, and say weight loss


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 23, 2011)

Boxerjl2 said:


> I thought hcg was legal? There are tons of websites to buy it from, google hcg pregnyl, and usually they'll ask y ur buying it, and say weight loss



As I said, I can't order anything internationally (I'm not from USA) because of the retarded customs.

2 months ago I could go into pharmacy and buy all HCG and Clomid that I need, no questions asked.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 23, 2011)

If you can't get hcg I don't think there's really any substitute, you'll just have to do without. If you can get nolva use that for pct, I wouldn't reccomend letro because it's always destroyed my sex drive, which is half the fun of being on cycle


----------

